# shower puffs



## Layne (Oct 11, 2009)

does any one make there own shower puffs?
just ordered a roll of the material
still need to find a good outlet for the cord to tie'em with


----------



## Layne (Oct 16, 2009)

going insane trying to find more suppliers of the mesh that shower puffs are made of.
so far the closest i have been able to find is the nylon netting here
https://www.fabrictextilewarehouse.com/ ... p?cPath=87
any ideas?


----------



## debsmad (Oct 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Layne (Oct 16, 2009)

debsmad said:
			
		

> This doesn't help you find your materials but I recently saw on Ebay or Etsy, someone selling homemade ones, but they were made of yarn.  They were crocheted, I think.....?



yeah, i've seen a bunch of those but not what i need.
i find them whosale at the same price as walmart.
what i am looking for is as inexpensive a way to make them to add to my packages as an extra, but dont want the cost to go up.
i am waiting on the one bolt of material i ordered still.
it may work ok. just not sure.
if you take one apart it is a long sleave that is bunched up.
i know there are several diffrent types of material used in them.
some are silky soft and others are a touch rougher.
there has to be away to find the diffrent types.


----------



## IanT (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be watching this one!


----------

